# Homesteading books for kids



## foaly

One of our favorites is "Ox Cart Man" by Donald Hall. It is for the youngest homesteading crowd but a favorite of my sons.

Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## mekasmom

The Little House series is the best.


----------



## ErinP

Where you're in a homesteaded/prairie state like us, I guarantee your local library will have a _multitude_ of homesteading and westward expansion books for kids!


----------



## WildernesFamily

foaly, in the same age group as Ox-Cart Man, is the book _Yonder_ by Tony Johnston. It's a really beautiful book, and also a good way to gently teach about the circle of life and death. I never thought I would be so moved by a children's book.

ETA: It's out of print, but you can buy it used on Amazon.


----------



## ovsfarm

Although more Mennonite/Amish than homesteading, we loved the Pathways readers. Especially the books about the Millers ( http://www.rodandstaffbooks.com/item/20-5--/ ). I think they ranged from first up through about 3rd or 4th grade reading level.

When dd was 8 she did some volunteer work reading to seniors at the nursing home with limited eyesight. She chose to read the Millers books and the residents loved them too. Many of them had grown up on similar farms and with similar circumstances.


----------



## mekasmom

Missionary stories and the Millers is a wonderful book. It isn't about homesteading, but it is just a wonderful book.
We had all the Miller books. Loved them. They weren't really homestead books, but were wonderful little stories about Farm life.


----------



## Lone Wolf

Yall got any suggestions for a 3.5 year old? She can't read yet but me and her mother read to her a lot she loves books.


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm

Agreed on the Little House series. 

Also, Swiss Family Robinson (the original book, not the movie so much...DD1 is 7, DS is almost 5, and they love listening to it), granted, it's more about homesteading an island than the back 40, but learning how to make do with what they have and being adventurous and using their heads...just a different type of homestead. 

Dogsong (it's been awhile since I read it...not sure what age level it's for).

Hatchet (might have to edit a bit, depending on the child's age...the mental image of a decomposing pilot is STILL stuck in my head).

The Boxcar Children (the first book)?


----------



## foaly

Lone Wolf said:


> Yall got any suggestions for a 3.5 year old? She can't read yet but me and her mother read to her a lot she loves books.


Lone Wolf--

My suggestion in the first message, "Ox Cart Man", is definitely for the younger homesteaders.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Lone Wolf said:


> Yall got any suggestions for a 3.5 year old? She can't read yet but me and her mother read to her a lot she loves books.


The Miller books are good for kids this young, too. My 8 and 11 yr olds sill love me reading them a story from these at lunchtime. I guess I should pull them out again.


----------



## mpillow

Jean Craighead George _My Side of the Mountain_ series as well as_Julie of the Wolves_

Gary Paulsen books..._Hatchet_series _Dogsong_ _Cook's Camp_

Will Hobbs _Jason's Gold_ series and pretty much any of his _Far North_ is good

Will Weaver _Memory Boy_ a bug out SHTF story 

Love all these books even as an adult!


----------



## mpillow

To add: my 9yo DD is reading and loving

_The Sign of the Beaver_ Jean Craighead George


----------

